

The magic behind Meteor: Declarative Programming and Autosubscribe - jankassens
http://jamie-wong.com/2012/04/16/declarative-programming-and-autosubscribe/

======
oluckyman
Yes, Declarative Programming rules. Check out how well it's done in AngularJS.

